# Your favorite Movies



## Echo Wolf (Jun 14, 2012)

So if I had to name of some films that I have seen that were my favorite of the top of my head they would have to be, in no particular order:
The Green Mile
Saving Private Ryan
To Kill A Mocking Bird 
Up
The Dark Knight
Toy Story series ( If I had to put them in order it would probably 3, 1, 2)
Dirty Hairy
Rambo series (Rambo was my favorite followed by First blood Part 2, part 1, and then part 3)
Gran Torino
The Good the Bad and The Ugly

So my question to all of you is, what are some of your favorite movies?


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 15, 2012)

Back to the future series
Indiana Jones series (the 4th doesnt count)
There will be blood
The book of eli
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory (1971 version)
Ghostbusters 1 and 2
Fantastic Mr.Fox was pretty good too

hmmmm the other day I saw the Lion King for the first time with the mindset of a furry, It was......different but in a better way


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 15, 2012)

Dragonheart
Fight Club
Austin Powers Series
I Am Legend

Too tired to think of any more.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 15, 2012)

The Matrix Trilogy
Inception
Alien and Aliens
300
Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory
Memento
The Dark Knight
Zoolander
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

so many more...


----------



## Randolph (Jun 15, 2012)

Alien

Boondock Saints

Die Hard

Fight Club

Hellraiser

Inception

Underworld

The list goes on...
But not really, though, however, in fact.


----------



## Namba (Jun 15, 2012)

The Green Mile
Lord of the Rings
Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Woman In Black
Alien, Aliens and now Prometheus
It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World
Westside Story
Evil Dead 2
Spiderman
Inception
Scott Pilgrim
The Abyss
Dumb and Dumber

...I could keep going but... eh.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 15, 2012)

Spirited Away
Alien
Scott Pilgrim vs the World
Rambo 1 and 4
Back to the Future 1 and 2
Saw 2
Men in Black
Edward Scissorhands (one of the very few Burton/Depp movies I actually DO like)
The Crow
Final Destination 1 and 2
Wizards
Wall-E
Cars
The Lion King 2

Probably more, than I can't remember to name off the top of my head.


----------



## Conker (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a lot of movies I love, and I know some movies are better than others, but my favorite movie of all time is probably _Underworld Evolution_. It's just my "go to" movie when I need something to watch.

Second would be _Aliens_ and _Alien_ and the like. _Cabin in the Woods_ has to be up there too, since that movie was straight up amazing. _Caddyshack_ is also pretty awesome. Uh. Yeah.

Oh. I should add _Over the Hedge_ to the list.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 15, 2012)

I only have 1 fave..

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Minako (Jun 26, 2012)

I donâ€™t have any favorite movies but I have some movies, that I watch and I got interested. They Harry Potter, The Clue (The 4[SUP]th[/SUP] Period Murder Mystery), and Heavenâ€™s Postman.  They are different from other, and I got interested to watch them when I saw their trailer.




________________
http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 26, 2012)

Well since this thread is up again I might as well mention a movie I havnt seen in 12 years and totally forgot about until this morning..."The Car"


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 26, 2012)

No love for _The Blues Brothers_? 

How could you?


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> No love for _The Blues Brothers_?
> 
> How could you?



I liked The Blues Brothers. The phone booth scene was my personal favourite.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 27, 2012)

This:







I chose that pic because that's the format that I have and cherish, even with the badly doctored pic of the incorrect police cruiser on the cover. The movie had the same effect on me as it did on kids in 1977 (read: wanting a black-and-gold 1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am SE, which quickly escalated as my favorite car and stayed there for a long time). 

I LOVE _Back To The Future_, too, but everyone knows about it and the awesome production poster art.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jun 27, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I only have 1 fave..
> 
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


At least you're allowed to stop in this country, being a Bat and all.

Also I see many Fight Club and Alien/Aliens fans. I approve of this.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 27, 2012)

Night Watch
Day Watch
Bladerunner
Distubia
Insomnia
Alien Autopsy
The Island


Too many to list.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 27, 2012)

-Howl's Moving Castle
-Twilight Zone the Movie
-The Little Mermaid
-Beauty and the Beast
-Whisper of the Heart
-Indiana Jones 1 & 2 (never saw the 3rd one)
-The Color Purple 
-Schidler's List
-The Final Sacrifice (Any mst3k fans outta know why 
-Who framed Roger Rabbit (Didn't get the jokes til I wuz much older though)


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 28, 2012)

- Source Code
- Avatar
- Sphere
- Event Horizon
- Watership Down
- Felidae
- Ghost in the Shell

There are probably more that I can't think of right now because it's 3 AM and I'm burned out from running instances in TERA, but you get the idea.


----------



## Bark (Jun 28, 2012)

Saving Private Ryan
My Neighbor Totoro 
Inception
The Dark Knight
Kung Fu Panda
The Lion King 
Beetlejuice
Love Me if You Dare
Tron: Legacy


----------



## davidwells (Jun 29, 2012)

My favourites are....
The Matrix Triology
The Twilight Saga
Ben Hur
Gone With the Wind
The Black Swan


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 29, 2012)

The Exorcist
The Omen
True Grit (both original and remake)
No Country for Old Men
Unforgiven
Final Destination (except the 4th one)
Blazing Saddles
Shriek If You What I Did Last Friday the 13th
A Nightmare on Elm Street (except for 3,4,5,6, and remake)
Phantasm
The Crow
All the Universal monster film noirs
The Black Cat
Hellraiser (except 6)
T2: Judgement Day
MIB series
All Tim Burton movies
The Dark Knight
Predator (except AVP and AVP: R)
Alien (except 3 and Resurrection)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (except New Generation and the Beginning)
The Hills Have Eyes (both)
Pirates of the Carribean
Harry Potter
The Thing (80s)
The Fly (original and remake of the 80s)
Majority of Spielberg movies (except Super 8 and ET)
The Mask
Silence of the Lambs
Way of the Dragon
Candyman (except 3)
The Serpent and the Rainbow


And many more...


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 29, 2012)

Secret of Nihm, 
Watership Down, 
Plague Dogs, 
Terminator 2, 
Alien, 
Aliens, 
The Thing, 
Stand By Me, 
Misery, 
Starship Troopers, 
Speed Racer, 
Red (not the Bruce Willis version), 
To Kill A mocking Bird, 
Land Before Time, 
Lion King, 
Pixar films with the exception of Cars, 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, 
Videodrome, 
Total Recall, 
The Butcher Boy, 
Black Swan,
Nightmare on elm Street, 
Baby Face, 
Ben Hur,
The Wild One, 
Tommy, 
The Last Detail.
Starwars Trilogy
Lord of The Rings
Harry Potter series
Braveheart
Saving Private Ryon
Titanic
Avatar


----------



## CanineCanvas (Apr 22, 2013)

Big animation fan here...

Pitch Perfect
The Lion King
Balto
Anastasia
Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
Rise of the Guardians
Alpha and Omega


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 22, 2013)

TraditionalWolf said:


> Big animation fan here...
> 
> Pitch Perfect
> The Lion King
> ...



You wouldn't happen to be a furry, would you? :V

Actually, I have recently seen Rise of the Guardians. I rather liked it. Although, I must admit, I hate Sandman.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvuwldnG7c0

This is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2013)

To name a few...

Alien
Hellraiser
The Boondock Saints
Fight Club
Underworld

I have crap taste in movies.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Lion King
The Lion King 2
Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Kill Bill: Vol. 2
Zoolander
The Empires New Groove
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Ironman
The Matrix
Princess Mononoke
The Dark Knight
Finding Nemo
Pirates of Caribbean

I know theres more, just nothing coming to mind


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 23, 2013)

Vaguely in descending order:



Kung Fu Panda 2 
Kung Fu Panda 
Mulholland Drive 
The Seventh Seal 
Dancer in The Dark 
Perfect Blue 
Paprika 
The Descent 
Chronicle 
A Scanner Darkly 
District 9 

... Damn I have a really dark taste in movies. But I love it. 



> You wouldn't happen to be a furry, would you? :V


So visible isn't it!?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 23, 2013)

To name a few in no particular order..

District 9
Avatar
the new Star Trek
The Abyss
Watchmen
2001: a Space Odyssey 
The Fifth Element
Ocean's Eleven
Fantastic Mr. Fox
The Rats of Nimh

There's more, just can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 23, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> District 9
> Avatar
> the new Star Trek
> The Abyss
> ...


Hell yes. Man it's hard to list favorite movies. So many.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 23, 2013)

My favorite movie is the best movie disney ever made: The Iron Giant.
I used to watch that (and the spongebob movie) every day with my best friend.
I also like saving private ryan, act of valor, every batman movie (mostly the most recent one)
I want to see red dawn too...


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2013)

Krieger said:


> My favorite movie is the best movie disney ever made: The Iron Giant.



Oh shit. That takes me back. I used to fucking love that movie.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2013)

Krieger said:


> My favorite movie is the best movie disney ever made: The Iron Giant.



It was produced by Warner bros. animation, not Disney. 

But it is a cute movie.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 23, 2013)

Krieger said:


> My favorite movie is the best movie disney ever made: The Iron Giant.


Psst. It was Warner Bros. Not Disney!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Psst. It was Warner Bros. Not Disney!



Get outta my head, bB!!!111!!!!1


----------



## Krieger (Apr 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It was produced by Warner bros. animation, not Disney.
> 
> But it is a cute movie.


Woops... Guess I should have double checked it before posting it...
I haven't seen it in years, but it still holds a good portion of my heart


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2013)

Krieger said:


> Woops... Guess I should have double checked it before posting it...
> I haven't seen it in years, but it still holds a good portion of my heart



I think everyone's favorite moment was when the giant dived into that rock quarry. 

[video=youtube;XO_g9EqCXok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO_g9EqCXok[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Apr 24, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think everyone's favorite moment was when the giant dived into that rock quarry.



Mine was definitely the very end, when you can just see him starting to rebuild himself.
It's been a long time since I saw it.

Also, more favourites include:
- Pan's Labyrinth
- A Beautiful Mind
- Shutter Island


----------



## Krieger (Apr 24, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think everyone's favorite moment was when the giant dived into that rock quarry.
> 
> [video=youtube;XO_g9EqCXok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO_g9EqCXok[/video]


That's a close number two for me... I love the part when he goes into war-mode andn wreaks havoc


----------



## Fiendly (Apr 25, 2013)

i don't actually watch many movies and there aren't a great many i really like, but there are a few i'm absolutely obsessed with. here's my approximate top five at the moment:

H.P. Lovecraft's Re-Animator (far and away my single favorite film)
Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World
Harold And Maude
Crank
Eraserhead


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 25, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Get outta my head, bB!!!111!!!!1


But my lease isn't up until September :-I



			
				Demensa said:
			
		

> - Pan's Labyrinth
> - A Beautiful Mind
> - Shutter Island


Nice taste. While I acknowledge that it isn't a great movie I really love Shutter Island.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 25, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> While I acknowledge that it isn't a great movie I really love Shutter Island.



I haven't seen it in a while, but I was under the impression that it was extremely well received, until I googled some reviews just now. 

Meh. I still love it.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 28, 2013)

The Lion King
Balto 2
Brother Bear
Wreck-it-Ralph
Legend of the Guardians
The Hunger Games
Watership Down
Bambi 2
Aristocats
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
The Lion King 2


----------



## Thaistick421 (May 18, 2013)

All the original movies that used actual props, makeup , actors. Not these horrible remakes of third sequels that are made by people sitting on a computer.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 25, 2013)

Watership Down
The original Star trek (TOS) movies
Star Trek 2
The Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings
Red Tails
Shindler's List
Anne Frank
Iron Giant
Harry Potter series
Bambi 1 and 2
Hunchback and Notre Dame
Mulan
Wind Talkers
Many many more that i could spend hours listing


----------



## Clancy (May 27, 2013)

ghfghd fghv ncv ncv bncv dfs as f


----------



## JohnDD (Jun 3, 2013)

This is my favorite list.
Alien
Titanic
Avatar
Some birds canâ€™t fly
GI Joe
John Carter
Lord of the Rings


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 3, 2013)

Argo is my all-time favorite.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen_ Madagascar 3_? That might be one of my favorite animated comedies ever. It's brilliant.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight Club
American Psycho
2001: a space oddyssy
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill Vol. 1
Inception
Dr. Strangelove; or How I learned to Stop Caring and Love The Bomb


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Fight Club
> American Psycho
> 2001: a space oddyssy
> Pulp Fiction
> ...



Damn, nice list.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 5, 2013)

Magnolia
Cloud Atlas
The Long Goodbye
Spring Breakers
The Matrix
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Se7en
Silence of the Lambs
Happiness


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 6, 2013)

Terminator 2
Aliens
I Am Legend
The Book of Eli
The Lion King


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 21, 2013)

_*Jurassic Park:*_






Unlike everyone else I know, I've only wached this movie like 1.5-2 times during my lifespan. I actually went and watched it when it was re-released in 3D. I knew I was going to enjoy it, but not to the extent that I did. Watched it twice. 

This movie has aged SO well. It helps that the fashion trends of the time have come back (denim, Jansport backpacks, etc.) and details like the fact that the _Barbasol_ shaving cream can hasn't changed help ease the dating of this movie (_Interactive_ CD-ROM FTW!!!).
And the special F/X!! They're still awesome! The animatronics were dope (even the triceratops... have you ever seen a sick triceratops to compare if this one's fake?  )!

It also confirmed how big a Jeff Goldblum fan I am to the point that I cosplayed like him for a local Comic-Con. ^^;


Oh, before I forget: You had one job, Phil. ONE JOB!!


----------



## veeno (Jun 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I only have 1 fave..
> 
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


_somebody buy some golf shoes, or we'll never get outta here alive_


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jun 25, 2013)

A Clockwork Orange
2001 - A Space Odyssey
Pulp Fiction
Breakfast Club

its hard to name movies I like because I don't really watch that many movies


----------



## Demron (Jul 6, 2013)

300
Man of Steel
Evil Dead
Prometheus
Dellamorte Dellamore
Sin City
District 9
Zombieland
The Matrix
Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight Rises
The Lord of the Rings Trioligy

Oh damed. So many more.^^


----------



## Yknups (Sep 10, 2013)

The Untouchables (1987)

Falling Down (1993)

Heat (1995)

The Insider (1999)

Gladiator (2000)

Unbreakable (2000)

Castaway (2000)

About Schmidt (2002)

Collateral (2004)

Into the Wild (2007)

No Country for Old Men (2007)


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 12, 2013)

The Departed
Heat
Inglourious Basterds (2009)
The Iron Giant
Serpico
There Will Be Blood
The Thing (1982)
They Live
Toy Story
True Grit (2010)

etc. etc.


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

Django Unchained
Pulp Fiction
Robin Hood(1973)
James Bond 007(only the Connery, Brosnan, Moore, and The Man With The Golden Gun films)
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Kill Bill Vol. 1(Vol. 2 was a little slow for me)
Die Hard Series(1,2 and 3 only)
Oliver and Company
The Great Mouse Detective
Cats Don't Dance
and Sherlock Holmes 1&2
(P.S. Can't wait for Guardians of the Galaxy in 2014)


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow... that'll be a long list...

Harry Potter saga
Kill Bill
Brokeback Mountain
Titanic
The Usual Suspects
Psycho
Battle Royale
Wolf Children (Ame & Yuki)
Planet Terror
From Dusk Till Dawn
Sin City
Rebecca
Requiem for a Dream
Pulp Fiction (and also all other Tarantinos except Jackie Brown)
Schindlers List
Fargo
Lucky Number Slevin
The Terminator
The Breakfast Club
Juno
Monster's Ball
Matrix
Forrest Gump
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Once Upon a Time in America
Once Upon a Time in the West
The Lion King
Jurassic Park
A Clockwork Orange
Eyes Wide Shut
Se7en
Magnolia
Princesd Mononoke
Crash (the film by Paul Haggis)
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (the Swedish one)
The Sixth Sense

Well... That's quite a lot, but I just adore all of these!


----------



## Yaranaika (Sep 30, 2013)

Metropolis (1927)
The Passion of Joan of Arc
Profondo Rosso/Deep Red 
A Clockwork Orange
Rabid Dogs (aka Kidnapped)
Seven Samurai
A lot of Studio Ghibli films
Back to the Future Trilogy
Suspiria 
The Thing (1982)
Toy Story Trilogy
M (1931)
Nobody Knows 
Psycho (1960)
Don't Torture A Duckling
Misery
Ed Wood 
Wizard of Oz
The first two Hellraiser films
Halloween (1978 )
What's Eating Gilbert Grape?
Raising Arizona 
Nightmare on Elm Street (1984) and Dream Warriors
Lady Snowblood
Grease
Jaws
The first two Alien films
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Beavis & Butthead: Do America
The Bad Seed
Carrie (1976) 
and embarrassingly: Hairspray (both of them).


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 30, 2013)

Yaranaika said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street (1984) and Dream Warriors



Dream warriors is literally the only one I've seen of the Elm street series. 

I liked it.


----------



## Troj (Sep 30, 2013)

Yaranaika knows films!

I'll add more later, but for now:

My Neighbor Totoro
Wall-E
Ratatouille
Suspiria
Rosemary's Baby
Spirited Away
The Fly (dir. Cronenberg)
Mulholland Drive
Coraline
Paranorman
The Lion King
Mulan
Airplane!
Hot Shots: Part Deux
The Naked Gun series
Harold and Maude
The Point!
Metropolis (1927)
Plan 9 From Outer Space
About Schmidt
Eat Drink Man Woman
No Country For Old Men
Raising Arizona
Neverending Story
Labyrinth
Ink
The Secret of the Book of Kells (despite a flawed ending)
8 1/2
The Fifth Element
Falling Down
God Bless America
Chicken Run
A Mouse and His Child
exisTenZ.
Blazing Saddles
Young Frankenstein
The Producers
History of the World Part 1


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 1, 2013)

No particular order, just gonna mind dump the ones I can think off the top of my head.

Kingdom of Heaven
Alien
The Big Sleep
The Third Man
The Maltese Falcon
Touch of Evil
L.A. Confidential
The Thing
There Will Be Blood
Fargo
The Searchers
Unforgiven
A Nightmare Before Christmas
Big Lebowski
Die Hard
Reservoir Dogs
Heaven's Gate
No Country for Old Men
12 Angry Men
Scream 
Evil Dead
Terminator 2
Predator
Goldeneye
Drive
The Shining


----------



## Yaranaika (Oct 1, 2013)

*A few more......*
House/Hausu
The Kid (1921) 
Yojimbo 
The Harry Potter films (mainly the first three)
To Kill A Mockingbird
The Mighty
Treasure Planet
October Sky
The Terminator, and Judgement Day


----------



## barkinupyourtree14 (Oct 1, 2013)

All RoboCop's


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 4, 2013)

Just saw The Dear Hunter for the first time.  It's not my favorite, but it's relatively close.


----------

